# Additional phone keys



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

We just took delivery of our Model 3 this last week and we love the car. I have one question that I wasn't able to find the answer for. I was able to set my phone up as the key without a problem, I am now trying to set up my wife's phone. When you setup a second phone do they login into the Tesla application with their own login credentials or with my same login?

Thank you.


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

They will use the same login. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you. That really helps.


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

Anytime!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@Firewired I do believe others have mentioned Tesla can add the VIN to more than one user account. So if your spouse has their own login, they should be able to maintain that with your car added to it as well.


----------



## Redbud (Jan 2, 2019)

You can also add her car to your key card. That way, your key card will work for both vehicles.
If you add her car to your account, you will have to switch the phone app to the car your plan to drive, or it will not work.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

Firewired said:


> Thank you. That really helps.


Check out the tutorial videos in the car or on your Tesla phone app under Service, Video Guides.


----------

